# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  صعب أتحرك لوحدى

## ميسرة صلاح

صعب أتحرك لوحدى

صعب فعلا صدقيني

مدى دراعاتك خدينى

خرجينى من سكوتي

أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي

نهر جارف

قلبي مش قادر يجازف

قلبي متجمد فى جلدة

حتى لما بيعلا مده

يستحي يلمس خضارك

من زمان وأنا فى انتظارك

ألف ضحكة وألف ليلة

شهرزاد يا أم الضفيرة

حلى شعرك فوق كتافى

وردة حمرة 

تقصر المسافات ما بينا

فاكره يوم لما أتقابلنا

بنت حلوة

وشاب مليان بالأماني

بس مهر الحب غالى

وأنتي غالية 

دا أنتي أغلى من وجودي

ساكنة أبعادى وحدودي

حتى ساكنة تحت جلدى

راضية أم حتى ما ترضى

مدى ايديك 

واضحكيلى 

كل شىء جوايا يضحك

كل شىء حوليا يضحك

والسما والارض تضحك

ينكسى قلبى بربيعك

والحنين يشرق فى عينى

لو تجينى

قلبى فى وجودك يسمى

ثم يذكر

كل حاجة رابطة بنا

فاكرة يوم لما اتقابلنا

قد ايه كان يوم جميل

قد ايه الليل طويل

وانتي غايبة

وانتي حاضرة

فى اى حتة بعيدة عنى

رايحة فين دا الشوق قتلنى

إرجعيلى ومدى ايدك

يتصل قلبى بوريدك

وأحضنك بأيدين خيالي

شعرك المفرود ليالى

خدني ليكى

قلبي سلمته لعنيكى

وأنتي قلبك كان بيحدى

صعب اتحرك لوحدى.

----------


## أم أحمد

> وأنتي غالية 
> 
> دا أنتي أغلى من وجودي
> 
> ساكنة أبعادى وحدودي
> 
> حتى ساكنة تحت جلدى


الشاعر القدير استاذ ميسرة
ما اورع تعبيرك الرقيق
وما احلي جمال حرفك
عجبني اوي التصوير ده
والتعبير عن مدي قرب الحبيبة حتي تسكن تحت الجلد
يا الله بجد روعة
تسلم الايادي ويسلم الاحساس الراقي
لك خالص تحياتي
 :f2:

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> الشاعر القدير استاذ ميسرة
> ما اورع تعبيرك الرقيق
> وما احلي جمال حرفك
> عجبني اوي التصوير ده
> والتعبير عن مدي قرب الحبيبة حتي تسكن تحت الجلد
> يا الله بجد روعة
> تسلم الايادي ويسلم الاحساس الراقي
> لك خالص تحياتي


اولا اعتذر بشدة عن التأخير فى الرد 

ثانيا اشكرك على مداخلتك الرقيقة التى وان دلت تدل على حس فنى مرهف 

وقراءة مـتأنية للنص

واتمنى دائما ان تظل اعمالى موضع اهتمامك 

لك منى كل المودة والتقدير

احييك عليها

----------


## pussycat

الأخ الفاضل / ميسرة


كلماتك رقيقه وهائله

ومشاعرك واضحه من خلالها

وجدت من خلال كلماتك مشاعر وأحاسيس رائعه

سلمت يداك على هذه الكلمات الراقيه

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> صعب أتحرك لوحدى
> 
> صعب فعلا صدقيني 
> مدى دراعاتك خدينى 
> خرجينى من سكوتي 
> أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي 
> نهر جارف 
> قلبي مش قادر يجازف 
> قلبي متجمد فى جلدة 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل ميسره صلاح*

*الفرحه باللقاء بعد إفتراق*
*والألم الذي تجدده ذكريات ماكان قبل الفراق*
*ومفردات تميز قلمك الجميل*
*ورومانسيه تغلف السطور المنسابه بيسر وإحساس صادق*
*وإعتراف بصعوبة المواصله وحيداً*
*وقصيده بتوقيع شاعر متمكن*
*تستحق عليها التحيه والشكر*
*ولكن هناك شطر يحتاج لتوضيح أو هو خطأ غير مقصود*وأنتي قلبك كان بيحدى

*أخوك*عصام علم الدين

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> الأخ الفاضل / ميسرة
> 
> 
> كلماتك رقيقه وهائله
> 
> ومشاعرك واضحه من خلالها
> 
> وجدت من خلال كلماتك مشاعر وأحاسيس رائعه
> 
> سلمت يداك على هذه الكلمات الراقيه


شكرا يا بوسى

تعليقك الجميل دا من دواعى فخرى وسرورى

لك كل المودة

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> *الأخ الفاضل ميسره صلاح*
> 
> *الفرحه باللقاء بعد إفتراق*
> *والألم الذي تجدده ذكريات ماكان قبل الفراق*
> *ومفردات تميز قلمك الجميل*
> *ورومانسيه تغلف السطور المنسابه بيسر وإحساس صادق*
> *وإعتراف بصعوبة المواصله وحيداً*
> *وقصيده بتوقيع شاعر متمكن*
> *تستحق عليها التحيه والشكر*
> ...


الاخ الفاضل الواعى

أ/عصام 

قرائتك دائما لا تدل ألا على عمق اهتمامك بالعمل فى المرتبة الاولى

وهذا يدعونى للاهتمام بتعليقاتك بوجة عام

والتأنى فى التعامل معها

فلك منى كل الشكر على اطرائك وثنائك على عملى المتواضع

اما اللفظه التى تحتاج لتوضيح 

بيحدى

فهى مكتوبة بشكل سليم

ومشتقة من الحادى

وهو مغنى القافية

ويمكن ان نقول انه لفظ فصيح مختلط فى ثوب العامية

شكرا لك مرة اخرى
لك منى المودة والتقدير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> صعب أتحرك لوحدى
> 
> صعب فعلا صدقيني
> 
> مدى دراعاتك خدينى
> 
> خرجينى من سكوتي
> 
> أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي
> ...



سيل جارف من المشاعر ..
انهمر هنا بين ايدينا ..
فعجزنا عن الكلام

أجبنى للغايه هذا التعبير..

"إرجعيلى ومدى ايدك
يتصل قلبى بوريدك
وأحضنك بأيدين خيالي "


اخى الكريم ... ميسره

تفوق قلمك على نفسه 
تعودنا منك كل جديد
وننتظر منك المزيد


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> سيل جارف من المشاعر ..
> انهمر هنا بين ايدينا ..
> فعجزنا عن الكلام
> 
> أجبنى للغايه هذا التعبير..
> 
> "إرجعيلى ومدى ايدك
> يتصل قلبى بوريدك
> وأحضنك بأيدين خيالي "
> ...


اخى الكريم شاعر الرومانسية وهى القصيدة بتكون حلوة غير بالمتذوقين من امثالك

اللى بيضيفوا عليها من روحهم الجميلة وبيشوفوها بعيونهم المحلقة فى سماء الرومانسية

صدقنى العمل حلو بيكم وبتعليقاتكم

لك مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صعب أتحرك لوحدى
> 
> صعب فعلا صدقيني 
> مدى دراعاتك خدينى 
> خرجينى من سكوتي 
> أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي 
> نهر جارف 
> قلبي مش قادر يجازف 
> قلبي متجمد فى جلدة 
> ...



فى رحلته للبحث عن الأكتمال هربا من غربةٍ وعطش
يتغنى قلب الشاعر بأشجى اقاصيص الانسان

أنت من الشعراء يا مسيرة  :Biggrin: 

فقد تنفست هنا عبيرا يفوح من زهرات الحرف
ورأيت صورا جديدة وجميله
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## دفكرى

> إرجعيلى ومدى ايدك
> 
> يتصل قلبى بوريدك
> 
> وأحضنك بأيدين خيالي
> 
> شعرك المفرود ليالى
> 
> خدني ليكى
> ...



الله الله عليك

انا مش عارف اقولك ايه

ايه التعبير الروعه ده

هى القصيده كلها جميله بس التعبير ده

شدنى جدا لدرجة لنى وقفت عنده وقغدت اعيد فيه كتير

اشكرك جدا على هذه المعزوفه المنفرده

فى انتظار اعمال اخرى

تقبل تحياتى 
اخوك
فكرى

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> فى رحلته للبحث عن الأكتمال هربا من غربةٍ وعطش
> يتغنى قلب الشاعر بأشجى اقاصيص الانسان
> 
> أنت من الشعراء يا مسيرة 
> 
> فقد تنفست هنا عبيرا يفوح من زهرات الحرف
> ورأيت صورا جديدة وجميله
> محبه بلا حدود


مشرفنا الجليل

شهادتك دى شهادة كبيرة فى حق قصيدتى المتواضعة

مش عارف اقولك اية اتمنى فعلا انى اكون من الشعراء لان دى كلمة كبيرة جدااا

بس للى يفهم معناهااا

لك منى باقة ورد من اعطر ما سطرتة قصائد شعرى

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> الله الله عليك
> 
> انا مش عارف اقولك ايه
> 
> ايه التعبير الروعه ده
> 
> هى القصيده كلها جميله بس التعبير ده
> 
> شدنى جدا لدرجة لنى وقفت عنده وقغدت اعيد فيه كتير
> ...


أكبر دليل يا د؟ فكرى على ذائقتك الفنية السليمة توقيعك المحمل بأغنية من اروع ما كتب

لشاعر نابغة من نوابغ الزمان

شهادة من متذوق مثلك تعنى لى الكثير والكثير

لك منى كل المودة والتقدير

----------


## سامى احمد قاسم

اخى العزيز ميسره من الصعب

 ان يطير الطائر بجناح واحد

لكنه يعيش 

اشعر بنبضة امل فى كلامك

ولكن ملامح الامل تخفيها

نبرات احزانك

ولكن الطائر 

الذى يطير بجناحين

يستطيع ان يحلم.

مااروع تعبيراتك الجميله
وكلماتك الرفيعه
التى تخرج من صاحب رحلة حياه
اتمنى لك مزيد من الابداع 
تقبل تحياتى وامتنانى
اخوك

سامى

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> اخى العزيز ميسره من الصعب
> 
>  ان يطير الطائر بجناح واحد
> 
> لكنه يعيش 
> 
> اشعر بنبضة امل فى كلامك
> 
> ولكن ملامح الامل تخفيها
> ...


لا ادرى تتوقفنى بعض التعليقات اشعر معها بالخوف واشعر بالزهو

واحلق كطائر له جناحين جناح من الخوف على ما اكتب وما سأكتب وهل هو فعلا على المستوى المطلوب

والزهو لما قد كتبت وهل فعلا اثر فى غيرى وأوصل رسالتى بالاخرين اطير بالجناحين

ولا اصل الا لما يريد الله

لك منى كل المودة والتقدير والاحترام

أخى سامى اثرت شجونى واطلقت مخاوفى

----------


## فنان فقير

[quote=ميسرة صلاح;1054090]صعب أتحرك لوحدى

صعب فعلا صدقيني 
مدى دراعاتك خدينى 
خرجينى من سكوتي 
أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي 
نهر جارف 
قلبي مش قادر يجازف 
قلبي متجمد فى جلدة 
حتى لما بيعلا مده 
يستحي يلمس خضارك 
من زمان وأنا فى انتظارك 
ألف ضحكة وألف ليلة 
شهرزاد يا أم الضفيرة 
حلى شعرك فوق كتافى 
وردة حمرة  
تقصر المسافات ما بينا 
فاكره يوم لما أتقابلنا 
بنت حلوة 
وشاب مليان بالأماني 
بس مهر الحب غالى 
وأنتي غالية  
دا أنتي أغلى من وجودي 
ساكنة أبعادى وحدودي 
حتى ساكنة تحت جلدى 
راضية أم حتى ما ترضى 
مدى ايديك  
واضحكيلى  
كل شىء جوايا يضحك 
كل شىء حوليا يضحك 
والسما والارض تضحك 
ينكسى قلبى بربيعك 
والحنين يشرق فى عينى 
لو تجينى 
قلبى فى وجودك يسمى 
ثم يذكر 
كل حاجة رابطة بنا 
فاكرة يوم لما اتقابلنا 
قد ايه كان يوم جميل 
قد ايه الليل طويل 
وانتي غايبة 
وانتي حاضرة 
فى اى حتة بعيدة عنى 
رايحة فين دا الشوق قتلنى 
إرجعيلى ومدى ايدك 
يتصل قلبى بوريدك 
وأحضنك بأيدين خيالي 
شعرك المفرود ليالى 
خدني ليكى 
قلبي سلمته لعنيكى 
وأنتي قلبك كان بيحدى 

صعب اتحرك لوحدى.

الشاعر الجميل/ ميسره صلاح
تسلم ايدك يا نجم شديد الاعجاب 
بكلماتك الرائعه يا فنان
***********
اتحرك براحتك يا ميسره 
احنا كلنا وراك يا نجم
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## علاء عيسى

خرجينى من سكوتي

أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي

نهر جارف

قلبي مش قادر يجازف

قلبي متجمد فى جلدة

حتى لما بيعلا مده

يستحي يلمس خضارك

من زمان وأنا فى انتظارك



دا أنتي أغلى من وجودي

ساكنة أبعادى وحدودي

حتى ساكنة تحت جلدى

راضية أم حتى ما ترضى

مدى ايديك 

واضحكيلى 

ينكسى قلبى بربيعك

والحنين يشرق فى عينى

لو تجينى

قلبى فى وجودك يسمى


فى اى حتة بعيدة عنى

رايحة فين دا الشوق قتلنى

إرجعيلى ومدى ايدك

يتصل قلبى بوريدك

وأحضنك بأيدين خيالي


خدني ليكى

قلبي سلمته لعنيكى

لك تعبيرات بكر
والفاظ جميلة 
وحروف غاية فى الرقة

الفاضل " ميسرة "
قلمك
قلم محنك
يعرف متى يكتب
وماذا يكتب
تحياتى

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

[QUOTE=فنان فقير;1060844]


> صعب أتحرك لوحدى
> 
> صعب فعلا صدقيني 
> مدى دراعاتك خدينى 
> خرجينى من سكوتي 
> أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي 
> نهر جارف 
> قلبي مش قادر يجازف 
> قلبي متجمد فى جلدة 
> ...


أخى فنان فقير
انا غاية فى الشكر والامتنان لمداخلتك العزيزة قصائدى لها طعم اخر وسط تعليقاتكم الجميلة

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> خرجينى من سكوتي
> 
> أطلقي العصافير فى صوتي
> 
> نهر جارف
> 
> قلبي مش قادر يجازف
> 
> قلبي متجمد فى جلدة
> ...




شهادة اعتز بها من اخ فاضل

لك منى كل التحية والتقدير

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

شعرك عجبني جدا

تستحق ان ارفع لك القبعة احتراما وتقديرا لجمال شعرك

----------


## صلاح الشاعر

ربما يكون الصمت احياناً ابلغ كثيرا من الكلام . انا لا استطيع ان اتحدث عنك وعن اعجابى بك الا بصمتى..

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> شعرك عجبني جدا
> 
> تستحق ان ارفع لك القبعة احتراما وتقديرا لجمال شعرك



شكرا لمرورك الكريم وشكرا لقبعتك المرفوعة واتمنى ان تستحق قصيدتى المتواضعة هذا الاطراء الرقيق

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

> ربما يكون الصمت احياناً ابلغ كثيرا من الكلام . انا لا استطيع ان اتحدث عنك وعن اعجابى بك الا بصمتى..



وانا اقدر صمتك واراة مناسب جدا
فى تقديرى الشخصى للتعبير عنا يجول بخاطرك يا شاعررر

----------

